# Zur ichwillpornos.com



## trahteseltom (18 Dezember 2006)

Bitte meiden sie dieses Portal, Den nur wenn mann sich anmeltet muß man schon
Zahlen, auch wenn mann nicht den Bestätigungslink ankickt. Und wenn mann das nicht merkt ist die 3tägige kündigungsfrist abgelaufen und mann muß die 
18 Monate Zahlen:cry: :cry:


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zur ichwillpornos.com*

"alter Hut" des Schweizers, J*G*...
s.a. hier. S.a. PC-Tipp (Schweiz).

Wenn Du Herrn J*G* mal erreichst, bestelle ihm Grüße aus der Schweiz, er soll sein Herz schonen.
P.S.: Solltest Du nicht belegen können, was Du da schreibst, wäre es nett, es nicht zu schreiben.
Danke.


----------

